# Frozen cycle and age of mother



## LadyMoonie (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

It's been a while since I last posted on this forum but DH and I have been trying naturally for almost 12 months for another baby, without any success.

We are (well, I am and trying to talk him round anyway) now discussing the possibility of going for a FET.  This would be our absolute last shot at trying.  I've been wondering about something and hoped somebody might know the answer to this.

When they talk about associated risks with older women having children (increased chance of fetal abnormalities etc), would embryos taken a frozen while the woman was younger change this risk?  I hope I have explained what I mean!  Basically, I am 39 now and if we go for a FET will likely be nearer 40.  However, our last round of treatment was in October 2005 so I was only just over 35 at the time that they were able to freeze some embryos for us.  In the hopeful event that I were to get pg from a frozen cycle, would my pregnancy essentially carry the same chance of abnormalities that a 35 year old might have rather than the 39-40 year old that I will be?

Does that make sense?

Any help would be most appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats my understanding.  I'm 41 and in the process of doing my first, and last, FET.  I've been told that my embryos will be those of a 38 year old women, the age when I produced them.  Thats why I've felt relaxed enough to hang on until my son was 18 month before starting to try for his sibling instead of frantically jumping back into ttc a year ago.

Good luck to both of us by the way


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, that's what my doctor told me. I am now 39 and my frozen embies are at age 36. However, a fresh cycle does have a higher chance of success... I have a friend who is pregnant at 47 on her first IVF try, partly because she used donor eggs from a 25-yr old.


----------



## ginty2010 (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, when I went for my nuchal scan they told me that if I were to use my frozen embies they would use the age that I was when the eggs were taken to work out the risk etc.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Risk is worked out by the age of mother at time of EC (or egg doner) which ever applies! 



CLP


----------

